# Heat Pump Thermostat wiring



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

What does your screen name derive from, SHBicycle? You a rider?


----------



## SHBicycle (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a bike shop for about 3 years


----------



## heatycooly (Mar 11, 2011)

Wiring sounds good but make sure furnace uses two transformers one for heat and one for cool if it doesn't then at the tstat put a jumper wire between rh and rc


----------



## SHBicycle (Mar 14, 2011)

The main thing I need to know is what I connect W1 &W2 to on the thermostat.


----------



## heatycooly (Mar 11, 2011)

Fist is heat pump second is electric


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

SHBicycle said:


> I had a bike shop for about 3 years


My fastest century is now 4:47:12. Specialized Tarmac, Bontrager ( I know, Trek but friggin' nice bars!) Blade Race X-Lite, Dura Ace, Kysrium Eilte.

I personally know some pro's, Ironmen and World Cycling Champions. Jordan Rapp (winner Ironman Arizona and course record setter, sponsored by Specialized), Dr. Andrew Coggan, WB (world's cross elitist champion, sponsored my Moots).

Nice having a fellow cyclist around.


----------



## SHBicycle (Mar 14, 2011)

I would like to know what slot to put W1 in and then W2 in on the thermostat.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

SHBicycle said:


> I would like to know what slot to put W1 in and then W2 in on the thermostat.


 
Slot or terminal? I think you mean terminal. w1 is where you'd put the heat pump heat or first stage heat (primary) as that is your refrigerant heat from the heat pump. w2 would be where you'd connect electric heat which would be your back up (secondary/auxilary) so second stage heat.


----------



## SHBicycle (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess I can not explain it sorry for bothering you all


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

W1 goes to Aux and W2 to E. Your thermostat is not giving you the full comfort your system can provide though. If you provide pictures or the wire color and terminal I can provide you with what you are asking. When you described HP were you meaning air handler instead? I would help if you knew what colors went to each terminal including the HP outside, AH inside. From this I can tell what needs to go where.


----------



## SHBicycle (Mar 14, 2011)

The thermostat terminals are labeled
L Y2 Aux/E G O/B C Y R Rc R&Rc have a jumper
This is what the manual has about them

Rc 24VAC power from cooling transformer
R 24VAC power from heating transformer
O/B Changeover valve
Y Compressor contactor (stage 1)
Y2 Compressor contactor (stage 2) -TH6320U only
G Fan relay
Aux Auxiliary heat relay*
E Emergency heat relay*
L Sends output when set to Em. Heat
C 24VAC common

Wires coming from the heat pump color and what the book says it's for.
Red R (24V)
Green G (fan)
Orange O (rev. valve) 
White W1 (heat, 2nd)
Brown W2 (heat, 3rd) 
Purple Not used 
Yellow Y (cool)
Blue C (24V Common)


wiring for heat pump page 17
https://www.acwholesalers.com/v/vsp...pdf/GPH13-15/15/Installation_Instructions.pdf

For thermostat page 5 2H/1C Heat Pump System (TH6320U only)
http://www.pexuniverse.com/docs/pdf/honeywell-wireless-focuspro-th6000-installation-guide.pdf


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

SHBicycle said:


> I would like to know what slot to put W1 in and then W2 in on the thermostat.


Check the install manual. Should be W1 from heat pump should go to aux. That thermostat isn't able to stage in aux heat, so both W1 and W2 from the heat pump get connected to the aux terminal.


----------



## heatycooly (Mar 11, 2011)

The tstat is for a single stage not 2 stage whet you are describing is your heat pump is a two stage compressor


----------



## SHBicycle (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you all I am going to shoot myself now have a good day


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

RED - Rc JUMPERED TO R 
ORANGE - O/B 
YELLOW - Y
GREEN - G 
WHITE - Aux 
BROWN - E 
NOT USED - L 
BLUE - C 

I don't like this setup because you don't get full tempering during defrost cycle and Never get full heat during call for aux heating. You can jumper AUX to E to get full heat, however, then your always using more energy when aux heat is called for. A better stat to allow the system to function with full potential would be the honeywell IAQ. Also, one note is that I don't recommend setback temps on a heat pump system because it will cause the electric heat strips to come on and offset any savings you might have seen from using setback temps. HP systems are set and forget it.


----------



## SHBicycle (Mar 14, 2011)

AUX and E are the same terminal


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Please don't shoot yourself, I just found that comment funny.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Both white and brown would go to this terminal. Again this is not providing you full potential and comfort your system can offer. Connecting it this way will work to get you going though. The other thing you could do is WHITE to AUX/E and BROWN to L. This thermostat has full output on L when put in emergency heat.


----------



## SHBicycle (Mar 14, 2011)

what would be a good thermostat for this heat pump?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

Honeywell IAQ


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The TH6320 is a 3 stage heat pump thermostat. However, it is designed to control 2 stages of heat pump and 1 stage of aux heat. The YTH9421 is a much better thermostat, and will stage in both the compressor and aux heat. As its a 4 stage thermostat.


----------



## heatycooly (Mar 11, 2011)

I like aprilaire 8466


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

heatycooly said:


> I like aprilaire 8466


Seen a few, but never really used them myself. I've heard good things about them though. I think Honeywell even copied a feature or 2 from Aprilaire on some of their thermostats.


----------

